# se los venden



## newcastlestudent

Hi! i am doing about the passive and how to avoid it and I understand that it is possible to say 'se venden libros aquí' or 'se los venden aquí' if you want to use a pronoun.  However, what if you wanted to say 'they are sold to them here'.  I'm not even sure that makes sense in English! Would it be 'se los les venden aquí'? But then that surely can't be right!
Any advice would be hugely appreciated!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aurilla

"Aquí se venden libros"

"Libros para la venta"


----------



## flljob

newcastlestudent said:


> Hi! i am doing about the passive and how to avoid it and I understand that it is possible to say 'se venden libros aquí' or 'se los venden aquí' if you want to use a pronoun.  However, what if you wanted to say 'they are sold to them here'. *se les venden aquí*  I'm not even sure that makes sense in English! Would it be 'se los les venden aquí'? But then that surely can't be right!
> Any advice would be hugely appreciated!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



SE (los libros)
LES (a ellos)

Saludos


----------



## Agró

newcastlestudent said:


> Hi! i am doing about the passive and how to avoid it and I understand that it is possible to say 'se venden libros aquí' or 'se los venden aquí' if you want to use a pronoun.  However, what if you wanted to say 'they are sold to them here'.  I'm not even sure that makes sense in English! Would it be 'se los les venden aquí'? But then that surely can't be right!
> Any advice would be hugely appreciated!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



"Libros" is the subject so it cannot be pronominalised into "los".

'they (books) are sold to them here': "Les (a ellos) son vendidos (libros) aquí".


----------



## tracerbullet

If you say "aquí se venden libros" (as per aurilla's post above), this is the regular passive voice in Spanish, equivalent to "Books sold here." The books are the subject, even though the action is being done to them, which is what makes it passive.

If we want to specify who the books are being sold to (still without indicating who is selling them), then we need a direct object; in this case, "les" (them). Thus we end up with "se les venden aquí"

It's confusing because this is different from the way we usually make the equivalent phrase in English. For example, take some formal federal government signage that says "You are hereby informed that..." This is a passive voice construction, because we don't know who's informing you. "You" are the subject, but you're not the one informing; rather, you're the one being informed. The action is done TO you, though you're the subject. This is what makes the sentence passive.

In Spanish, however, the equivalent phrase would be "Se le informa que..." Here, "you" (or Ud.) are not the _subject_, but instead the _direct object_ ("le" being Ud.). Literally, "It is informed to you that..." "Se" is a dummy pronoun here which makes the verb reflexive (se informa), indicating that there is no real subject; the action simply "happens to itself" without someone initiating it, like spontaneous combustion or something. That's not true, of course, but that's when passive is used: when the subject is not important to what's being said; or, as in this case, when some ambiguity is desired as to who's doing what (nobody specific is _telling_ you to do this; you are simply _"being informed" _by an unmentioned source)

If the subject of the action isn't mentioned, everybody can deny they did it or were supposed to do it, which is why you see the passive used so much in contracts and other legalese!

Hope that helps!


----------



## flljob

tracerbullet said:


> If you say "aquí se venden libros" (as per aurilla's post above), this is the regular passive voice in Spanish, equivalent to "Books sold here." The books are the subject, even though the action is being done to them, which is what makes it passive.
> 
> If we want to specify who the books are being sold to (still without indicating who is selling them), then we need a direct object; in this case, "les" (them). Thus we end up with "se les venden aquí"


 De acuerdo, pero no es un direct object, es un indirecto.
Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

A menos que se tome el pronombre como remplazo de _"libros"_ y no de _"a ellos"._

Estoy de acuerdo con Agró en la traducción:
"they are sold" = (los libros) _son vendidos._
"they are sold to them" = (los libros) _les son vendidos._

Aunque también se puede hacer de la otra forma...
"they are sold" = (los libros) _se venden._
"they are sold to them" = (los libros) _se les venden._


----------



## tracerbullet

Never mind, that's not a passive construction.


----------



## chileno

newcastlestudent said:


> Hi! i am doing about the passive and how to avoid it and I understand that it is possible to say 'se venden libros aquí' or 'se los venden aquí' if you want to use a pronoun. However, what if you wanted to say 'they are sold to them here'. I'm not even sure that makes sense in English! Would it be 'se los les venden aquí'? But then that surely can't be right!
> Any advice would be hugely appreciated!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
Would it make sense the following?

They are sold (to you) here.

Se los venden (a usted) aqui.


----------



## Magnalp

Pues Agró la marcó incorrecta, pero gramaticalmente yo no le veo nada mal.

_Se venden libros = se los venden._

En las construcciones con _se_ es más normal, por lo menos por aquí, recurrir al leísmo: _se les vende_ (_a los libros se les vende_); y por alguna razón me suena más natural con el verbo en singular.


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender es correcta la pasiva refleja:

_Se venden libros > Se venden._
libros = sujeto

_Se les venden libros > Se les venden._
libros = sujeto, les = complemento indirecto

En mi opinión es incorrecto: *_Se los venden_.

¿Qué dicen los hispanohablantes?


----------



## Magnalp

¿Alguien lo consideraría incorrecto si estuviese en singular?


> *Se lo vende* (_se le vende_, en México [→ _leísmo, 4f._]).


----------



## Agró

Magnalp said:


> Pues Agró la marcó incorrecta, pero gramaticalmente yo no le veo nada mal.
> 
> _Se venden libros = se los venden._


¿Qué es "los" en tu traducción, los libros? Imposible, porque como he dicho antes "libros" es sujeto y no puede convertirse en pronombre objeto. ¿Es la persona o personas a quienes son vendidos los libros, es decir, objeto indirecto? Entonces, "les".

Solución:
Se les venden libros (les: a ustedes, a ellos).

No veo forma de convertir _los libros_ en pronombre en esta construcción de pasiva refleja; en la perifrástica, sí:

Los libros (*ellos*) les (*a ustedes/a ellos*) son vendidos.


----------



## Magnalp

Pero en ese caso la culpa es de la construcción de pasiva refleja, será por eso que solo lo diría con el verbo inmovilizado: _se los vende_ (_se les vende_),  pero sigue siendo posible, entonces, una construcción aparte de la que menciona.


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender la construcción impersonal con SE es posible:

_Se vende los libros > Se los/les vende._
los libros/los/les(leísmo admitido) = complemento directo


----------



## Peterdg

Pitt said:


> A mi entender la construcción impersonal con SE es posible:
> 
> _Se vende los libros > Se los/les vende._
> los libros/los/les = complemento directo


 
Exactamente. En la construcción impersonal con se, es imposible tener el verbo en plural.


----------



## Pitt

Peterdg said:


> Exactamente. En la construcción impersonal con se, es imposible tener el verbo en plural.


 
¡Muchas gracias por confirmarlo!


----------



## tracerbullet

Hola a todos,

Acabo de encontrar otro ejemplo ambiguo de esta tema, que no se como resolver. A ver que opinan Uds.

 "La forma interrogativa tambien se construye utilizando el verbo auxiliar *to do*, pero en este caso el sujeto no va al principio sino que _se (le) pone_ en el medio, entre la forma conjugada de *to do* y el verbo principal."


Seria mejor aqui agregar el objeto directo (le) o dejarlo fuera?


----------



## Pitt

tracerbullet said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Acabo de encontrar otro ejemplo ambiguo de esta tema, que no se como resolver. A ver que opinan Uds.
> 
> "La forma interrogativa tambien se construye utilizando el verbo auxiliar *to do*, pero en este caso el sujeto no va al principio sino que _se (le) pone_ en el medio, entre la forma conjugada de *to do* y el verbo principal."
> 
> 
> Seria mejor aqui agregar el objeto directo (le) o dejarlo fuera?


 
Para mí sólo es correcto la pasiva refleja:
_El sujeto se pone en el medio._


----------



## Magnalp

Yo no veo ningún problema con el uso del pronombre...

_Esto no es así, sin embargo, se lo ha hecho de tal modo._


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_El sujeto se pone en el medio > Se pone en el medio_ = correcto
_Se lo/le pone en el medio_ = aceptable
_El sujeto se lo/le pone en el medio_ = incorrecto


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Para mí sólo es correcto la pasiva refleja:
> _El sujeto se pone en el medio._



*Al* sujeto se *le* pone en medio.
¿Y por qué no así?

Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

Pero la segunda parte toma como objeto al sujeto de la parte anterior, la estructura cambia.

_Esto no es así, sin embargo, se le ha hecho de tal modo_ (_a aquello_)_._


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender es correcto:
_Esto se ha hecho de tal modo._
_Se ha hecho de tal modo._
_Se lo/le ha hecho de tal modo._

Pero es incorrecto:
_Esto se lo/le ha hecho de tal modo._


----------



## tracerbullet

Otro ejemplo más: La frase original en inglés es _"The account was never closed." _Si quiero traducirla al español, manteniendo la voz pasiva, debería utilizar el partículo "le" o no? O sea, ¿cuál de los siguientes a Uds. les suena mejor?

_"Nunca se cerró la cuenta."
"A la cuenta nunca se le cerró."
_
Después de leer todo este hilo, yo estoy inclinado hacia la segunda opción, pero la verdad es que todavía no estoy seguro.  ¿Qué opinan Uds.?


----------



## chileno

tracerbullet said:


> Otro ejemplo más: La frase original en inglés es _"The account was never closed." _Si quiero traducirla al español, manteniendo la voz pasiva, debería utilizar el partículo "le" o no? O sea, ¿cuál de los siguientes a Uds. les suena mejor?
> 
> _"Nunca se cerró la cuenta."
> "A la cuenta nunca se le cerró."
> _
> Después de leer todo este hilo, yo estoy inclinado hacia la segunda opción, pero la verdad es que todavía no estoy seguro.  ¿Qué opinan Uds.?




La cuenta nunca fue cerrada.

Nunca se cerró la cuenta.

A la cuenta nunca se le cerró.

Las tres se usan/usaban en Chile, por lo menos, que yo me acuerde.


----------



## Pitt

chileno said:


> La cuenta nunca fue cerrada.
> 
> Nunca se cerró la cuenta.
> 
> A la cuenta nunca se le cerró.
> 
> Las tres se usan/usaban en Chile, por lo menos, que yo me acuerde.


 
No entiendo la estructura gramatical de esta frase:
_A la cuenta nunca se le cerró. _

¿Es posible una aclaración?
¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## flljob

Al hombre nunca se le vio (hay quien dice que se debe usar el pronombre lo por tratarse de un CD, lo cual, para mí es incorrecto).
A la mujer nunca se le atrapó (hay quien dice que se debe usar la).
Al hielo nunca se le derritió (no pudieron derretirlo).
Al pescado nunca se le comió (nunca se lo comieron)


----------



## Magnalp

Oh, yo estoy con ese _quien_, sin nuestro querido leísmo de unos quinientos años (desde que llegó el español a estas tierras), las frases deberían ser, de acuerdo a la función del pronombre: _Al hombre nunca se LO vio_;_ A la mujer nunca se LA atrapó_;_ Al hielo nunca se LO derritió_;_ Al pescado nunca se LO comió._

Puede verlo de la siguiente forma: en la construcciones que sirven para denotar el rasgo impersonal, la función del complemento es la misma, así, el pronombre directo en _lo hicieron_ seguirá cumpliendo con esta función en la construcción impersonal con se: _se lo hizo._

Si tomáramos el leísmo como algo totalmente incorrecto y censurable, como hizo la RAE hace muchos años para erradicarlo, todas sus frases serían incorrectas. Pero no, es un leísmo totalmente aceptado y completamente acentado en países como el nuestro.


----------



## flljob

El problemón es que no es un leísmo (de vuelta la burra al trigo). Cuando usas un verbo transitivo con sentido pasivo, el verbo pasa a ser un inacusativo, un tipo de verbo intransitivo. 

Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

¿Entonces la RAE se equivoca al encasillarlo como tal?, ¿al decir que correspondería el pronombre directo?

_Lo han visto._ = _Él ha sido visto_ (CD).
_Se lo ha visto._ = _Él ha sido visto_ (CD).


----------



## flljob

En _él ha sido visto_ no hay CD
En _se lo ha visto_ _se_ puede interpretarse como un dativo posesivo y _lo_ como un CD. Por ejemplo: Juan vio su reloj. Se lo vio. _Se_ es un dativo posesivo, _lo_ es el CD, que en este caso sustituye a reloj.

Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

flljob said:


> En _él ha sido visto_ no hay CD.


Eso creo que ambos lo sabemos, _él_, en esa estructura, es el sujeto paciente de la pasiva; con _CD_ me refiero a que, por ser _él _el receptor directo de la acción (prueba de ello es la pasiva en sí), este funciona como complemento directo en las dos oraciones que he puesto.



flljob said:


> En _se lo ha visto_ _se_ puede interpretarse como un dativo posesivo y _lo_ como un CD. Por ejemplo: Juan vio su reloj. Se lo vio. _Se_ es un dativo posesivo, _lo_ es el CD, que en este caso sustituye a reloj.


 El que se pueda interpretar también como reflexivo no convierte en incorrecto el uso más apegado a la norma, la utilización del pronombre que corresponde al papel del complemento que representa, el directo.


----------



## mirx

La repetición del enclíctico(?) es usual en los países del Cono Sur, por eso a Chileno le suena natural, el uso es estandar por allá y respaldado por la RAE. La pregunta de Newcastlestudent es entonces legítima. 

Se les los venden.

les (a ellos).
Los (los libros).


----------



## flljob

No hay complemento directo en este tipo de construcciones. La prueba es que siempre lleva la preposición a, independientemente de que sea una persona o un objeto: a Juan se le ve con frecuencia, al hielo se le derrite con calor.
Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

La _a_ es propia del orden de la construcción y de esta en sí, quiero creer.

Yo puedo decir tanto _"sigo a Juan"_ como _"sigo al hielo",_ ¿acaso en esta construcción hay un complemento indirecto? La mejor prueba de que es directo es que la pasiva puede ser formada, respectivamente: _Juan es seguido; El hielo es seguido. _Y esto mismo se puede hacer con la construcción de la que hablamos.


----------



## flljob

Un verbo transitivo, levantar, se convierte en intransitivo cuando se convierte en pronominal: levanto la piedra. Me levanto. ¿Me es CD?
Por otra parte, estoy de acuerdo en que casi es lo mismo decir veo el hielo que veo al hielo, pero ¿qué pasa con la construcción problema?:
A los delfines se les ve en esta playa.
Los delfines se les ve en esta playa.
¿Es lo mismo?


----------



## Magnalp

Pero aquí no estamos hablando del _se_ propio de un pronominal, ¿o sí?, sino de un _se _impersonal.

_Se vio a Juan._ (= _A Juan se lo vio_ [la duplicación del pronombre es debida al orden de la oración, a que el complemento antecede al verbo; el complemento era indirecto en la primera oración, lo es también en la segunda, por ende] = *Juan fue visto*).


----------



## flljob

Magnalp said:


> Pero aquí no estamos hablando del _se_ propio de un pronominal, ¿o sí?, sino de un _se _impersonal.
> 
> _Se vio a Juan._ (= _A Juan se lo vio_ [la duplicación del pronombre es debida al orden de la oración, a que el complemento antecede al verbo; el complemento era indirecto en la primera oración, lo es también en la segunda, por ende] = *Juan fue visto*).


 
¿Y no es el mismo caso de _a las ballenas se les ve en esta playa_? ¿Dirías que este _se_ es diferente al de _se levanta_?
Aquí se ven ballenas. No es CD, el verbo se convirtió en intransitivo.
A las ballenas se les ve en esta playa.
A esta cuenta nunca se le cerró.
Toda construcción pasiva es intransitiva.


----------



## Magnalp

_Se ve a las ballenas en esta playa. _

¿Qué se ve? ballenas, _las ballenas son vistas_ (CD). 

Cambiando el orden del complemento:

_A las ballenas se las_ (CD)_ ve en esta playa._

Si fuera una pasiva refleja y el verbo llevara la marca de plural, entonces no podría representarse al que sería ya sujeto y no complemento de la oración, justo como dijeron ya en este mismo hilo; pero no es una pasiva, es una impersonal, de ahí que en todas las oraciones la _a_ no pueda faltar; es complemento directo, y no solo porque lo diga yo, sino porque así mismo señala la RAE.

Solo citaré los primeros dos renglones de la nota que da el DPD acerca de todo esto, porque creo que ambos ya lo hemos leído:

*



f)Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## flljob

Pues ese es uno de los muchos errores que no comparto con la Real. Y sí es un error. Toda construcción pasiva es intransitiva. Obviamente toleran el _le_ para el masculino porque ellos son leístas. El error garrafal es ver estas construcciones como transitivas, no lo son.

Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

Pero la pasiva es posible (qué repetitivo...), eso significa que la acción sí recae en algo o alguien y que, por lo tanto, se habla de una construcción transitiva, ¿no lo cree así?

_Compré chocolates_ [tr.] = chocolates (CD) fueron comprados.
Lo mismo aplica: Se vio a Juan = Juan fue visto.


----------



## chileno

¿Quizás es hora de hablar de transitivismo e intransitivismo?


----------



## Magnalp

Creo que es hora de dormir, llevo ya demasiadas horas despierto; además, supongo que se tomará mucho más en cuenta lo que dice la RAE frente a lo que diga cualquiera de nosotros, simples mortales, ja...


----------



## Pitt

Magnalp said:


> _Se ve a las ballenas en esta playa. _
> 
> ¿Qué se ve? ballenas, _las ballenas son vistas_ (CD).
> 
> Cambiando el orden del complemento:
> 
> _A las ballenas se las_ (CD)_ ve en esta playa._


 
_Se ve a las ballenas en este playa._

A mi entender para cosas (las ballenas) es mejor usar la pasiva refleja:
_Se ven las ballenas en esta playa._

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Magnalp

Oh, pero una ballena no es una cosa, mi querido Pitt.

_Se ve a las ballenas desde aquí, se ve cómo rasgan los cielos en instantes, cómo vuelven al agua tras tocar el mar del sol._

Pero entiendo su pregunta y le respondo que esta estructura sí se puede referir a cosas, pero no es muy normal, ya que la estructura en sí tampoco lo es.

_En esa mina, a la plata se la extrae en cantidades ínfimas; cabe preguntarse, entonces, por qué al minero se le tiene con solo arapos encima._

Podría decir, por ejemplo,_ "A aquellos cuadros se les ha tenido por muy buenos",_ pero con otro orden no se usaría la impersonal: "_Aquellos cuadros se han tenido por magníficos"._ No sé mucho de teoría, pero en la primera _cuadros _es el objeto directo de la impersonal y en la segunda es el sujeto de la pasiva refleja, ¿cierto?


----------



## Pitt

_A aquellos cuadros se les ha tenido por muy buenos. _
Para mí esta frase es incorrecto, ya que para un complemento directo de cosa (_cuadros_) en general no se usa la preposición a*.*

Pero es correcto la pasiva refleja:
_Aquellos cuadros se han tenido por muy buenos._

¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Magnalp

A mí me parece perfecta...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Pero es correcto la pasiva refleja:
> _Aquellos cuadros se han tenido por muy buenos_


Este _se_ marca impersonalidad, no pasividad.


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión sintácticamente esta frase es una pasiva refleja:

_Aquellos cuadros se han tenido por muy buenos._
Aquellos cuadros = sujeto
se = marca de pasiva refleja

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> Este _se_ marca impersonalidad, no pasividad.



Todavía tengo una duda sobre esta frase:
_Aquellos cuadros se han tenido por muy buenos.
_
¿Por qué este *se* no es una marca da pasiva refleja? En mi opinión el sujeto es *aquellos cuadros*.

Un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

Pitt said:


> Todavía tengo una duda sobre esta frase:
> _Aquellos cuadros se han tenido por muy buenos.
> _
> ¿Por qué este *se* no es una marca da pasiva refleja? En mi opinión el sujeto es *aquellos cuadros*.
> 
> Un saludo



En las pasivas reflejas, el sujeto normalmente va pospuesto al verbo; esa es la primera clave (claro, no siempre es así, pero lo podemos considerar como un punto de partida). Ahora bien, a mi entender, la característica de las pasivas reflejas es que presentan el hecho del verbo como un acto con _intención_, _intencionado_, por parte de un agente externo. Si el verbo expresa expresa un hecho más bien _involuntario_, más bien _espontáneo_, no hay pasiva refleja, como en *las camisas se secaron al sol *(no es un ejemplo mío; lo he visto en varias obras). "Las camisas" es el OD de "secaron," y "se" encubre el sujeto. Lo mismo pasa en *aquellos cuadros se han tenido por muy buenos*; "aquellos cuadros" es el OD (que aparece antepuesto al verbo), y "se", como se ha dicho, marca impersonalidad.
Saludos


----------



## Amapolas

Creo que hay una pequeña confusión y que nos estamos olvidando de algo. 
Volvamos al ejemplo original de los libros.

En la voz pasiva (Los libros son vendidos aquí) _los libros_ es el Sujeto. Perfecto.

Pero en _Se los vende aquí_ tenemos una oración impersonal, que está correctamente formulada y es de uso corriente. Usamos el pronombre OD _los_ porque _los libros_ es el OD. El S de la oración no existe porque es una construcción impersonal. En todo caso, el S es alguien, el vendedor, el empleado, este comercio, pero no los libros.


----------



## Pitt

Amapolas said:


> Pero en _Se los vende aquí_ tenemos una oración impersonal, que está correctamente formulada y es de uso corriente. Usamos el pronombre OD _los_ porque _los libros_ es el OD. El S de la oración no existe porque es una construcción impersonal. En todo caso, el S es alguien, el vendedor, el empleado, este comercio, pero no los libros.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

_Se venden los libros_.
Pasiva refleja: 
los libros = sujeto

_Se vende *los libros* > Se *los* vende.
_Oración impersonal:
los libros / los = complemento directo

Saludos


----------

